# Bought this Gold Piranha, ID please



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here he is about 5-6"


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

yes that is a pretty spilo. good pick up.

Joe


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

again


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this is where i get confused, i traded in one of my spilo cf's, but the guys at the store said no way he is a spilo because all spilos are gold piranhas. here i will attach an image of my spilo cf (or possibly rhom) here. I don't understand how they can both be spilos if they look so different.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here is my spilo cf (or possible rhom), how can they look so different?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just look at the variations in rhoms. They are all classified as S. Rhombeus but they look pretty different. There is a ton of variations in piranhas due to the different locations they are found, resulting in different diet, water conditions, preditors..ect. All these variating conditions can result in variations in the same species. Are spilo cf's spilos? well, complex form means closly resembling ( i think) so they are basically a serrasalmus that closely resembles spilo. Who knows, in the future if they are studied more, they may be a spilo or different species altogether....but for now they are considered a spilo variant....I think.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well IMO the first P is S. Maculatus (not sure because terrible pic) and the 2nd is S. Rhombeus (not sure because so little)...







!


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> here is my spilo cf (or possible rhom), how can they look so different?


 heres a spilo cf this one is around 7 inches or so


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Herez a pic of my spilo CF

Spilo CF


----------

